
Exercise Bike Startup Peleton Seeks $1.2Bn Valuation - rayuela
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2017-03-10/stationary-bike-startup-peloton-seeks-unicorn-valuation
======
rhapsodic
I can well understand the health benefits of pedaling a regular bicycle or a
stationary bike. And maybe "spinning classes" provide people with the
structure and extra social benefits that will help motivate them to stick with
it. But my reaction to the Peloton commercial that has been shown so
frequently on US TV in recent months has been WTF???

I just don't get it.

------
gech
What valuation did Bowflex startup seek

